# honey locust or osage orange or other?



## elnino (Jan 23, 2013)

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003813.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003810.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003808.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003806.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003805.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/Nikon00003804.jpg


----------



## Daren (Jan 24, 2013)

Ailanthus altissima, ''Tree of heaven'' :dunno:


.


----------



## gvwp (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks a lot like Mulberry. What part of the country was it cut?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Agree that it looks like mulberry... I'm not familiar with the other.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't recall seeing this thread. Not osage or HL but it is one of the fastest growing trees I've ever seen.


----------



## Daren (Feb 3, 2013)

A whiff of the wood fresh cut will either confirm or rule out my guess...Another name for Tree of Heaven is ''Stinking Sumac" 


.


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I don't recall seeing this thread. Not osage or HL but it is one of the fastest growing trees I've ever seen.



One of the main characteristics of Tree of Heaven is exceedingly fast growth.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

phinds said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall seeing this thread. Not osage or HL but it is one of the fastest growing trees I've ever seen.
> ...



Daren probably nailed it then. Look how fast that sucker grew!


----------



## elnino (Feb 13, 2013)

the stuff is dense too......i'll try making a bowl out of it and see if i can smell it and take some better pictures....


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like mulberry to me, and believe me I've got a LOT of mulberry. The reason they pollard it is because it is so fast growing it gets big and sprawling too fast. It will grow a whole new shade tree every year even when it has had all the branches except three or four main limbs cut off every winter.

These are all mulberry. When I first started turning, it was about the only wood I had! My neighbor had a polled mulberry with a bunch of dead limbs in it.

The cat faced candle holder was a total surprise. I didn't see the face until it was completely finished and I brought it in and set it on the shelf. When I looked at it from across the room it was looking back at me 



















These were all turned from 4" branches. Heartwood from larger logs is very dark and HARD. These are mulberry logs from the stash in my backyard. Look familiar?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice turnings Sharon. I think it looks like an owl more than a cat, but either way it's cool. 

But now the saga continues. Is it Mulberry? Is it TOH? Is it Owlwood? Catwood?


----------



## okietreedude (Feb 13, 2013)

looks mulberry to me. ailanthus (or tree of heaven as you call it) is very white heartwood and the bark is of grey color. when fresh cut, the mulberry will be yellow and turns choc brown as it dries.


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2013)

okietreedude said:


> looks mulberry to me. ailanthus (or tree of heaven as you call it) is very white heartwood and the bark is of grey color. when fresh cut, the mulberry will be yellow and turns choc brown as it dries.



That's a good point --- elnino, how long had it been exposed before you took the pics? Mulberry's browing doesn't happen quickly at all.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

That's true is takes weeks and months to turn osage unless in direct sunlight, and mulberry and osage act the same since osage is a mulberry.


----------



## elnino (Feb 17, 2013)

phinds said:


> okietreedude said:
> 
> 
> > looks mulberry to me. ailanthus (or tree of heaven as you call it) is very white heartwood and the bark is of grey color. when fresh cut, the mulberry will be yellow and turns choc brown as it dries.
> ...



i don't know i might take a small piece of it tomorrow and just turn a mushroom out of it and post the picture.

i just find wood in the wintertime.

found a ton of black cherry today! that sapwood is orange...i think i'm going to start cutting down the trees in spring so i can ID them :dash2:


----------

